# Assassin snails kill a researcher



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I just read this article, as Im sure many of you already have. It was thought that they did kill dwarf shrimps, so I guess I will NOT be adding any of these
to my tanks. 

I did have them in my tank when it got overrun with pond snails, but I never actually saw them eat any of the pond snails, but lots of tiny baby shrimp went missing  Guess I know the culprit now.

Here's the article.


Here's a news report from TMU News, April 20, 2009

Killer Snail Kills German Reseacher

Suluwasi Indonesia

Today the body of Hans Feinkelstien of the Invert Research Foundation was found in a remote location of Suluwasi Indonesia by a local fish collector. Hans has been missing for 10 days when he failed to return from a scientific study of Anentome Helena or commonly called the Assassin Snail in the aquarium hobby.

His body was discovered in a quiet pool near the Faketun River where Hans had been conducting his field studies. According to reports there was little left of Hans but that the entire body was covered by Anentome Helena. The Medical examiner that examined the body has determined that Hans was attacked and killed by the Anentome Helena. “All indications are that the snails he had collected were the cause of his death. We have found evidence to indicate that Hans was first attacked by the snails he had collected and then fell into the river as he struggled for his life.” stated the state medical examiner who examined the body.

“This is why we need tighter restrictions of importation of species into the United States” screamed the senator from Guam when she heard the news. “I will get this bill through even if the science behind it is based on the same science the global warming scientist use. I mean how long before a Anentome Helena attacks and kills a child why they are cleaning their Spongebob Fish Tank.”

There have been reports of Anentome Helena attacking and killing dwarf shrimp and according to researchers it would not be that big of a jump to assume that larger animals are on the menu. Anentome Helena has not been really studied in depth and the death of Hans has set back all information on this species by years since all his notes were lost when his notebook fell into the water with him.


----------



## John_C (Dec 17, 2007)

*Wha>....?*

Are they poisonous??? I don't see how the guy couldn't have just stepped out of the pool as the snails slowly devoured him.. lol... Sounds more like he had a heart attack or something then the snails ate his dead body..


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

From what Ive read about this species, it is related to the more deadly cone snail. 

It has a long tube which seemingly has a type of harpoon thing in it, which it uses to shoot venom into its prey. This venom breaks down the flesh (basically liquefies it) and then the snail just sucks the mush into its mouth 

The poison is a neuro toxin which basically paralyzes the nerves and leaves the victim inert. Ive seen shrimp twitching when one of these snails crawls near it...maybe that's the toxin working, then they just lay still and the snail eats it.

Because it is so small most people don't see what its doing, mostly they just seem to be on top of a shrimp or snail eating it, but if the snail was just benign wouldn't the shrimps/snails just crawl away from the assassin  Shrimps are very quick movers and pond snails can motor quite fast around glass, whereas the assassin moves very slowly.

I think they do have venom and that's why their objects can't get away from them once targeted.

If this researcher was handling them in the river, he may have been injected with this toxin while picking them up etc, and if it is as bad as the marine cone snail's you are in extreme agony and can't move. He could have tumbled over and fell into the shallow creek, where there were more of them and they went to town on him. 

Nasty way to go for sure!

I for sure will not handle them without using a net to be on the safe side if I ever do get them again (not planning on it) 

If anyone else has theories on them, love to hear it.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

OK apparently this particular article was a hoax? However, I am still convinced
that these snails are using the same weapons to catch their prey as the cone snail does.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

pretty bad when you can't run from a snail. And I thought I moved slow...


----------



## zzz (Sep 18, 2013)

bettaforu said:


> OK apparently this particular article was a hoax? However, I am still convinced
> that these snails are using the same weapons to catch their prey as the cone snail does.


Sounds like one or a funny article, especially when you read the part about the senator and his statements.


----------

